# Marine not so hot



## Symphony (Mar 25, 2013)

Boy Scout's out shoot a Marine.  The Marine was cool about it but I laughed and the Marine got voted out by the Boy Scouts, lol.  I will say he was a retired Marine and probably not the shape he was when he was in service but you would think the Marine would of won.  It was a Black Powder/Muzzle loader shoot which I know is a bit different than normal.

It was the first time I had watch "Are you tougher/Boy Scout?"


----------

